# programar centralitas



## borjiya (Oct 23, 2006)

Hola a todos el otro dia he visto por ai como hay gente que reprograma centralitas de coches para incrementar su potencia, disminuir el consumo,etc. Esto me parecio muy interesante y me gustaria saber mas sobre esto, como programas, hardware, el lenguaje utlizado...Espero vuestras respuestas, muchas gracias por anticipado, salu2.


----------



## knack (Oct 28, 2006)

Hay varios protocolos y cables para el tema, si es europeo o si es americano o depende el 
año del coche (ahora se standarizo bastante el tema si hablamos de coches > 2000).

Para mi vehículo por ejemplo (Moto europea)

El conector es un J1962
El protocolo de comunicaciones que utiliza  es: ISO 9141-2 ISO 9141-4


El que quiera leer los códigos de error en principio solo necesita esto (referenciando mi centralita):

Un cable con conector J1962 por un lado in RS232 por otro.
Un cable RS232->RS232 o RS232->USB
Y hacerse el convertido por el precio de pongamos 20 euros

http://www.planetfall.com/~jeff/obdii/

Un programa (hay varios gratuitos), o hacerse uno que tampoco es difícil sabiendo programación y como se comunica la centralita (standard hay documentos con todos los detalles en internet) y listo.

Los cables con convertidor también los venden por ahi a precios de 100 a 200 euros (Ver enlaces abajo).

Lo de subir mapas de inyección es otro tema que personalmente no tengo ni idea como va a la hora de programar algo pero hay hay varios hechos ya por ahi, todo es cuestión de un wrapper para saber como funciona.

Hay maquinas para leer OBDII desde 100 euros a 300 pero para la inyección ya tienes que ir a cables con convertidores y un programa informaciónrmatico por que maquinatas para eso suelen ser ya especializadas para marcas y de precios sobre los 3000 euros.

Enlaces:
http://www.planetfall.com/~jeff/obdii/
http://www.scantool.net/
http://www.obdii.com/
http://www.myscantool.com/Documentation/Topics/Hardware/Determine_Protocol.htm
http://www.digimoto.com/

Con esto y algunos enlaces de dentro de estos tienes toda la información.

Un saludo.


----------

